
I’m terrible with loop pedals, so I built one I don’t have to operate - seertaak
https://zenaud.io
======
radiowave
Is there any facility for altering the song structure during playback, so for
example the performer can decide to keep on repeating section 1 for as long as
they want, before somehow triggering the move into into section 2?

(I heard of a band years back, who after their drummer quit, got a drum
machine and programmed it to play the drum parts of their songs. Trouble was,
during a gig they might decide they wanted to jam for longer than normal.
Their solution to this was that a member of the band would walk over and
_stop_ the drum machine right in the middle of the song, and they'd just carry
on playing without it, until they were ready to return to the pre-defined song
structure.)

~~~
seertaak
Good question. The answer is a qualified yes. zenAud.io supports on/off
triggering via __command tracks __, which can learn midi CCs or the like. You
can then route the trigger to transport position (you just type in the bar you
want to jump to), allowing to jump anywhere you like in the song. zenAud.io
handles these jumps fine. So basically you could set up a an intro to a song,
and once you 've got all your "base" loops, you can use automation to trigger
a jump to the "scenes" of your song.

You can use the same facility to automate jumping to another song if you're
performing a full set. In this case, you don't want to trigger it manually so
you use __scripted automation __(basically automation that is drawn rather
than captured via some MIDI device).

I say a qualified yes because there are a couple of features that would make
this better. I intend on implementing them within the next month. First among
which is ability to overdub rather than simply record. Second, I want you to
be able to specify a quantisation value for the trigger. So instead of
triggering immediately (requiring good timing), it would jump at the end of
the current bar or at the end of the region in question.

Hope that answers your question. By the way, there's more detail in this
comment thread on YouTube where I discuss this exact topic with another
(potential) user.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7cxTCf0FbU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7cxTCf0FbU)

------
weepy
Wow interesting idea. So the idea is that you can setup your song ready to go
then perform it live and the program will play it all back as you go ?

~~~
seertaak
Exactly! Just like any other DAW you can draw loops with pencils. But with
zenAud.io, rather than having one pencil, you have two: one for drawing loops
you intend to _perform_ live -- so-called __record loops __\--, and the other
type allows you to _refer_ to the record loops.

The upshot is, quite simply, you don't have to operate the looper manually,
meaning you can simply focus on playing your part.

------
seertaak
Founder here -- I'd be happy to answer any questions, comments, or suggestions
you have about zenAud.io :)

